

Berkshire Hathaway Letters - Better than my Business Degree - hodder
http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/letters.html

======
hodder
For Hackers (or others) who don't understand the business side of businesses
and investments, I strongly urge you to read through all of Buffett's Letters.
For further reading, google the Buffett Partnership letters.

These will provide a solid framework for making business decisions and
investments in the future, and in my opinion, provide a better education than
a business degree.

